# The two dove tan males with black markings.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics of my lovely males with the mysterious black markings - they are getting biiig 

Decius - the biggest one, i like his earset and tail alot - it must be the best tail in Denmark, i have never seen such a nice thick long tail on a danish bred mouse before :shock: :
































































Vitellius, a very pretty boy too, just a little smaller than Decius but stille a nice mousie. Had a rough start at life after weaning, since he was in a fight with one of his brothers. His belly was like one big wound but it's healed fine now, i was cleaning it every day while it was healing to keep infections away and now he's doing great 














































Lovely boys both of them, and i'm looking forward to start breeding them to see if these strange markings are heriditary  Sadly a lost all 4 sisters (the fought each other to death at night some time ago  )but the parents are being bred again now, so maybe there will come some girls to breed to their brothers


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely dark tan bellies... Lovely top coats... Would those black marking be an example of splashing? Just throwing it out there...


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

In my opinion, I think they are identical twins with somatic mutations. Still interested to see if they reproduce. Although if it is a somatic mutation, then its not hereditary.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They can't be tri, as that would come out with a white belly. I'm pretty sure. they are very interesting, however....could it be brindling? Whatever it is it's very unique. It might be more common in dove and champagne lines. I had a champagne tan buck who had some orange spotting on his back some years back.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

To me they look like they could be some sort of brindle tan. Or they have scarification that has grown out darker than the surrounding areas. I know in rabbits that the fur that grows back over wounds can be white, regardless of the original color. But I don't know! From my experience with brindle, I would guess that they are some sort of mutation on brindle, especially with the big, fat tails


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

JustMouse said:


> To me they look like they could be some sort of brindle tan. Or they have scarification that has grown out darker than the surrounding areas. I know in rabbits that the fur that grows back over wounds can be white, regardless of the original color. But I don't know! From my experience with brindle, I would guess that they are some sort of mutation on brindle, especially with the big, fat tails


I can say for sure that it's not scarification - i check my litters every day from the day they are born and none of them had any wounds 

Isn't brindle A/*? These mice come from a line of only a/a mice.

This is their pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... KuldI1.jpg

And pics from day one: http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... tter%20I1/


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

BTW, there's a thread in here where the boys are being discussed: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=6641


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont think it is due to scars. As you say it can course white hairs, but not black.

It is exiting to see what it is, as we do not have brindle/splashed in Denmark (yet).


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Here's some photos of dogs with a somatic mutation of ee/Ee type:
http://www.ashgi.org/color/Aussie_somatic_mutations.html

It normally only happens to one animal in the litter, which is why I say the extremely rare case of identical twins with somatic mutation. As someone who owns/has owned English Brindle, American Brindle, AND Splashed - it is NONE of those. Splashing is only present on mice that have c-dilutes (such as Beige, Ivory, Himis, Siamese, etc.). And your mice are genetically Dove, they would have Dove splashing, not Black. Brindling of both varieties is stripes on an orange/red background. Your mice are Dove, if they were Dove Brindles, they would be a pale orange color body with Dove stripes, not Black.

I think its a mutation that is causing patches of your Dove mice to revert back to P/p instead of p/p in places. Very similar to merle mice which look like Roan mice that are reverting back to non-Roan mice in patches. But these mice are also NOT merle. Its just a similar occurrence.


----------

